# chuck a tantrum



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

thought i would try and make some new poppers called TANTRUM'S, what do you think boy's and girl's


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Interesting design ..... I like them !!!!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Eastcoast. Welcome aboard mate.

Are your lures for sale? if so, where can we get our grubby little hands on em.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

NICE WORK EC but i don't think you can advertise commercially i wish you could and maybe get some lures from you . but you can advertise on kfdu . i 
thank thats the only thing wrong with this site . but thats the rule
mark


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

MS - I don't think he is advertising. He hasn't got a price in the post or where you can get them from. I feel it is no different than one of us showing off some homemade poppers as someone has done here recently, or a new product we have just found.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

WayneD said:


> MS - I don't think he is advertising. He hasn't got a price in the post or where you can get them from. I feel it is no different than one of us showing off some homemade poppers as someone has done here recently, or a new product we have just found.


I agree!

Also having met Mick myself I know his love for making lures far outweighs his passion for cash, and probably gives out more freebies than he sells commercially.

Keep up the great work Mick :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Funda said:


> WayneD said:
> 
> 
> > MS - I don't think he is advertising. He hasn't got a price in the post or where you can get them from. I feel it is no different than one of us showing off some homemade poppers as someone has done here recently, or a new product we have just found.
> ...


Also my view


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Perhaps "ms"is an alias


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

kraley said:


> ms said:
> 
> 
> > NICE WORK EC but i don't think you can advertise commercially i wish you could and maybe get some lures from you . but you can advertise on kfdu . i
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You certainly have a way with words Kraley, and here I was trying to be polite and nice........well said! 8)


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Peril said:


> Perhaps "ms"is an alias


An AKFF virtual ghost even? :lol: :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

ANYWAY back to the lures,

I love the look of them Mick, I am amsume I can get my grubby little hands on some at Forster.

OR I'LL THROW A TANTRUM :wink: :roll: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Mick , wish i was going to foster now i've seen those, there great Mick , and loved the earlier flys , you surley have a skill mate , a real craftsman


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> Mick , wish i was going to foster now i've seen those, there great Mick , and loved the earlier flys , you surley have a skill mate , a real craftsman


Aint it great that such an individual prefers to share his artwork with us? and is keen to share his knowledge and craftsmanship with us in such a non commercial manner.

Hay Mick!!! I need more cod lures!!! when you coming down again? bring that wez bloke with you too, but Cid's gotta pay his way to enter the "DARKSIDE" :lol: :lol:

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

IAM not saying any thing against ec as i sad i would probably like to buy some off his lures . kraley as far as pimping milansek yes i do and iam very happy with his service he got me into yak fishing and if iam happy with someones service i tell people about it as you do .
mark steker


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Pay to enter the 'DARKSIDE'? Holy Moley, how much is that gonna cost me??? :wink:

Oh, and here's proof that the lures work!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Neato looking pieces of kit......not that I have ever caught a fish on one.....YET!... I don't think it would be advertising, if say for instance it was looked upon as say... um paid research.... but the researcher pays a small fee and PM's regarding how to get grubby hands on etc. I am sure there are curious persons on this forum willing to conduct such research. Not even a hint of comercialese!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

kraley said:


> Do you ever look as bad as Funda does when you are hung over?


Hey! I resemble that remark :shock: :? :shock:


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

green paper donations with that 100 on it will be fine, it's expensive on the darkside occy mura


----------

